

Sabertron: Foam sword play with wireless electronic scoring - cyanbane
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/levelup/sabertron-foam-sword-play-with-wireless-electronic

======
msteigerwalt
Interesting idea, but wouldn't the devise register a false hit if the sword
hits an obstacle in the environment?

~~~
smarterat
The creator acknowledged this possibility [1] (fwiw it appears they do use
accelerometer data to discount obvious false hits), but mentioned that they
hope to include a proximity detection circuit in the multiplayer adapter so
that scoring will be more honest.

[1] [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/levelup/sabertron-
foam-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/levelup/sabertron-foam-sword-
play-with-wireless-electronic/comments?cursor=5774111#comment-5774110)

